# Sup question for fly- dragonfly or kaku kahuna



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd go with the Dragonfly and put a Bonefish Hippie skeg on it. Done.

http://bonefishhippies.com/


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a Cayo SUP with a Bonefish Hippie skeg. Those skegs are phenomenal for skinny water! I don't know much about the Kaku, but I'd probably go with the Dragonfly.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Save up and get yourself a boat with gunnels. Its safer and you'll be less likely to be run over IMHO


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

yeah, the dragonfly comes with that flats fishing skeg - seems like a good deal. I am certainly not going to fishing where we have a lot of boat traffic - at least that is the hope and benefit i think!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

They are 2 very different options.... almost like apples and oranges. If they are the options I know of on the market, the DF was sold and the Kaku price was just reduced. MPO I'd go with the DF.

DF gel-coat/fiberglass great platform for stand-up fishing, (Look up PalmBeachPete videos), its tuff as nails. designed with fly-fishing in mind, built in Vero by boat builders for fishermen. 13'6" x 32" @ 45-50#
Kaku, roto-mold kind of a hybrid Sot-kayak/SUP, 12'x34' @ 60# much hevier


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

the weight of the kaku is one of the reasons i think i am going to pass. Thanks for advice - i will post some pics as soon as i pickup. Any advice on car racks?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

ORSracksdirect.com !! ... and good call on the Dragonfly, going to love it!!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I dirve a 2dr Honda Civic, 3rd one and 15+ years of carrying Canoe, Kayak, SUP on the roof at hi-way speeds....

Started with $20.00 set of soft surf-board racks modified with a couple pool noodles and lines. This setup worked for 12 years, is very easy on/off setup and loading the vessle. The only main drawback was heavy rain, Florida style, the webb straps wick water that always manages to drip into the car.
In 2012 I bought my 3rd new Civic and decided to upgrade to top of the line, purchased, on sale online of course, Thule Aero bar setup.. its very quiet in the wind on the roof loaded or unloaded but take 20 or 30 minutes to install, the soft setup took 5. No more rain issues. I annoying drawback is the rubber strip that meets the surface of your kayak/SUP/Canoe is black and rubs off on the surface or gunwhales, which is ugly and hard to wash off. Since getting an SUP I needed to pad the bars and the Aero bars its hard to find any attachments to do so. I find I leave the racks on the roof full time due to the PITA install and time, had to add optional locks just for comfort from someone lifting the racks, although I have a friend that had Yakima racks with locks stolen from her car in a park & ride security patrolled parking lot twice, so if they want them they will get them. I recently had both driver and passenger windows smashed at a kayak launch (BP), so there is scumbags everywhere.

FYI If you want an inexpensive way out and have a small car I have both a used set of Yakima round bars, and thule square bar setups that will fit a Civic (48" wide bars). Id let either go cheap, all you might need to do is get a roof-top clip's for your car.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Save up and get yourself a boat with gunnels. Its safer and you'll be less likely to be run over IMHO


I have both a SUP and a flats boat.

The SUP will get you places that even the most technical skiff can't access.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


>


That's not a roof rack that's a SUP on the roof ready to launch. And a plastic bottle for additional flotation


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Is there a difference between using foam on my factory roof cross bars and using straps to affix the SUP vs. buying the thule SUP carrier? The board is 13 6 and I have an SUV


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Im picking up a kaku tomorrow. If you're local to bradenton i can let you try it out. Ive never seen a dragonfly in person but they look well built. 

Traditional sups (Bote, etc) are great and all but extremely fragile. I had one and cracked it several times. A good majority of used traditional fishing sups on craigslist will have some kind of repair. Mine had a few suncure UV resin repairs before i sold it. This is the reason I'm going with the kaku. I don't really need to carry it far, so i will just drag it from the truck to water (would never drag a traditional sup). I heard the kaku tracks amazingly. And traditional sups (mine at least) had horrible hull slap. The bottom of the kaku looks like it'll be quiet, but i can update after i get it. The dragonfly should be pretty durable though. I probably wouldn't drag it or anything if i owned one. 

Btw the weight of any of these are awkwardly heavy even if its light on paper. My last sup was 40lbs which is lighter than the dragonfly 13.6. It felt much heavier and I would not want to carry it far. Its fine for short walks though. The kaku ill just drag the sucker since it's plastic bottom.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you want something durable for fly fishing, look into the Diablo Paddlesport Adios.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

crboggs said:


> If you want something durable for fly fishing, look into the Diablo Paddlesport Adios.


did you notice any hull slap on the adios? i heard of one in their lineup that had some hull slap from a few reviews but i can't remember which. Hull slap and super easy cracking is what turned me off of the traditional style paddle boards. Im hoping this kaku is quiet. but paddle boards are a million times nicer than kayaks especially for fly. I love being able to stand and not have all kinds of crap on the board to snag line on. My rubio was so stable i had my gf laying out on it, me standing on my loaded yeti 35 paddling with full fly gear no problem. 

Sorry to thread jack mpl.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

MPL, if your factory racks have cross-bars Foam will work fine... the problem with faom like pool noodles is it drags/sticks when you slide the hull, you can get foam pads (check most any sup shop) for 40 bucks or less with nylon denier material that will work much better.
The Thule sup carrier, like the racks are the mercedes, but you'll find the curved shape may or may not fit your board. 

I would suggest you setup a bow and stern line, not just lines across the hull and stay away from ratchet straps. If you picked up the DF 13.6 that hull is sort a a V then turns flat towards the rear. I carried the one I had upside down, actually carry my canoe/kayak and sup upside down but that's personal choice.. the DF deck side down is not curved and has lips on both side rails so it wants to sit pretty flat. They have a carry handle in the front and a tie-down ring with carry handle in the rear, I ran a line thru that bow handle and another thru the ring at the stern to tie-down spots on my car front and rear.
The front carry handle is not the most secure but will hold, the tie down ring in the rear is much more secure as it has a backing plate glassed into the underside of the hull. That front handle is a loop of nylon line thru a leash like tie down then a simple square knot inside the plastic handle.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Check this out guys! This looks like a cool project!

http://www.fyneboatkits.co.uk/plans/surfboards-paddleboards/kaholo/


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

That Kaholo is nice... it's from Chesapeake Light Craft in the states, they offer all kinds of DIY/Kit wooden small craft..... I'd love to go to a class and build one.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the info fella. Picking up the dragon tomorrow. Next up is finding some spots that only a SUP or canoe can get to to fish in South Florida. Anyone in south florida ever fished West lake in Broward county - looks fishy, but can't find any reports....it is a no motor zone with tons of mangroves. Any other suggestions would be appreciated......Broward County preferred..Thanks! I will post some pics friday or so.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mpl1978 said:


> Thanks for all the info fella. Picking up the dragon tomorrow. Next up is finding some spots that only a SUP or canoe can get to to fish in South Florida. Anyone in south florida ever fished West lake in Broward county - looks fishy, but can't find any reports....it is a no motor zone with tons of mangroves. Any other suggestions would be appreciated......Broward County preferred..Thanks! I will post some pics friday or so.


I suggest getting those spots privately via PM since these boards are combed over and the next you know, you'll be competing for those same spots with 20 other people.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Any private PM's are appreciated....even if you gave me a honey hole, with work, two little kids, you would never see me unfortunately!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

West Lake Hollywood, is a nice looking place but not very fishy... on good days you may see Tarpon rolling and can sometimes catah a few small Snook around the edges or creek mouths....
Broward is not the best place for inshore fishing, head North to Sturat, Ft. Pierce, Vero, South to Flamingo, West to Choko is good but not the best place for a SUP.
Check out FishTheFuture, lots of paddler friendly fisher's and there is a thread there with lots of SUP info...


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone ever uses a j style kayak rack for a sup. Seems a hell of a lot easier to load a larger board like the dragon


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Never tried it, have one just don't use it..., unless you are talking of the Hull-a-Vator type not sure how J-style would be easier than flat.
Compared to a 60+ pound kayak's the DF is easier to load. If i had a DF built, or owned one, I'd add a couple grab-handles at the center balance point on the gunwale-edge to help with loading/unloading.

My method, my Civic is short and low to the ground, was to lift the bow, deck side down, and prop it on my rear rack end, then lift from the stern and slide it on the rest of the way... off was easier I slid it off the side and just manhandled it grabing that center hand hold and lowering it down. I lay a bath mat on the edge of the roof to slide easier and prevent scratches to the car or the board. I have a friend that loads a RAV4 similar, bathmat on the top edge of his rear hatch door, lifts the bow and lays it up there, then lifts the stern and slides it up... deck side down.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the solid advice. Now that I have the dragonfly it is time to get down to business. I am new to the flats waters and looking for best places to fish w in 1.5 hours of Fort Lauderdale. Want to ease in this game, so flamingo seems too difficult. Prefer some protected water so I can get the hang of this thing. Going to fish some mangrove creeks around Dania and Hollywood this weekend, but looking for some better options. I hear estero bay, never fished it, may be a good place or johnathan Dickinson state park in hope sound? Please pm me if you prefer, but I would really appreciate any advice..


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I sent you a message a while back.. check it.

Dania is not the best place to get started, lots of boat traffic unless you simply stay in Whiskey Creek, once you leave the creek its deep.
New you may take a swim or two so be prepared, make sure you have your stuff leashed down.
Its hard to flip the DF but not so hard to step off or lean past the point of no return. Be prepared to swim to catch back up to the board, if you are not wearing a leash... the currents and wind will take the board and your paddle faster and farther than you will want to swim quickly and sometimes in different directions.
Perhaps peaceful, no boat traffic, try West Lake in Hollywood, end of Johnson St. but the gates don't open very early there. There is a boat ramp and parking, go left from the ramp and as you round the corner you'll see the lake and some creeks to navigate. Its deep enough you can't standup, protected a little bit on the East side from these East winds.. there are some small Snook, sometims Tarpon, and usually Jacks or Lady fish to be caught on a good day.

Did you buy the DF form Kevin ?

I'll send another message..


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

My advice, get yourself the yakima sup dawg racks for your car. They will attach right to your bars. It makes loading the board a dream and its lockable so no one can steal the board. Has built in straps that work awesome. Worth every cent in my opinion!


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Funny you said that- the sup dawg was ordered and will be delivered today- auto everything.com for 209.00 free shipping


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

mpl1978 said:


> Funny you said that- the sup dawg was ordered and will be delivered today- auto everything.com for 209.00 free shipping


Thats where I got mine! I cant imagine sup fishing without it!


----------

